# Guru Amardas Ji And Guru Nanak Dev Ji



## inder preet (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anyone answer me why guru ANgad dev ji asked.for janam patri  of guru NAnak dev ji.and if i can get details of this saakhi i will be very thankful to you.


----------



## arshdeep88 (Jun 27, 2013)

Inderpreet Ji

Why would Guru Angad Dev Ji  ask janampatri of Guru Nanak Dev Ji?
Guru Nanak Ji rejected all such rituals ,Janehoo etc and many superstitions
do you think his successor Guru Angad Dev Ji the second Guru would ask Janampatri of guru nanak dev ji?


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 27, 2013)

arshdeep88 said:


> Inderpreet Ji
> 
> Why would Guru Angad Dev Ji ask janampatri of Guru Nanak Dev Ji?
> Guru Nanak Ji rejected all such rituals ,Janehoo etc and many superstitions
> do you think his successor Guru Angad Dev Ji the second Guru would ask Janampatri of guru nanak dev ji?


 
I assume that there is some FALSE and misleading sakhi about this janampatri. No doubt it would have been created by Astrological baba dera who would try and convince you to get one made from him or his co-pandit so that he could FIX your life for you, for real and on paper!!!

Did you know that Hugh Heffner had one made and it said that he would die a virgin in a mansion !!!
Well, the playboy mansion bit was right, but he is certainly no where near a virgin!


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope I never forget the idea of a "co-pandit." Realize... there are many variations on this theme that would be equally funny to think about ... but only if you are in a joking mood. Thanks for this one.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 27, 2013)

inder preet ji

The gold standard for testing stories about the Gurus are the Vaaran of Bhai Gurdas. The story of Guru Amardas ji starts about here 

http://www.searchgurbani.com/bhai_gurdas_vaaran/vaar/1/pauri/46/line/5

Press the link and then keep on reading until you get to Guru Ram Das.

There are many sakhis -- some more reliable than others -- some are matched to the vaaran -- but all of them embellish with additional details. No two collections of sakhis match up perfectly, although all are claimed to be true. That raises suspicions. (Luckysingh ji's reaction is a good example of that.) When add-ons are spotted your next step is to see if it is confirmed in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji itself. If NO, then you need to compare the detail to common sense. (arshdeep ji's reply is a good example of common sense)  If NO again, then you are reading creative writing and need to be wary.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 27, 2013)

I think he meant JANAM_SAKHI !! The Bhai bala fraudalent Janamsakhi has this tall tale that GURU ANGAD Ji wanted the life story of Guru nanak ji recorded and "Bhai bala" did the "HONOURS".....a good plausible reason for the Fake JS being written..who said the BIPPAR wasnt clever...the Bhai bala JS was written in the late 17th Century..time of Guru teg bahadur Ji !!! as it has several "ENGLISH: words in it...and there is no Bhai BALA...he is a figment of imagination..( at least he used a "Name" even a fake one..the OTHER FRAUD..just "appended" his fake Vaars to the ones of Bhai Gurdass !!!


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 27, 2013)

Now I am only partly kidding around. We have to take Gyani ji's words very seriously, even memorize them. Because these stories have fingerprints all over them. Figuring this out piece by clue is just like watching a detective show.


----------



## inder preet (Jun 28, 2013)

I have read this sakhi in sab toh vaddi bhai baale vali.janam sakhi which i have purchased from amritsar golden temple (sri harmandar sahib).thats why i want to know that if it is written in any sakhi and it is been sold in amritsar then there might be some reality in it that is why i want to know the truth that whether it is fake or true.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 28, 2013)

inder preet said:


> I have read this sakhi in sab toh vaddi bhai baale vali.janam sakhi which i have purchased from amritsar golden temple (sri harmandar sahib).thats why i want to know that if it is written in any sakhi and it is been sold in amritsar then there might be some reality in it that is why i want to know the truth that whether it is fake or true.



Please read Gyanji's post above about this Bhai bala janamsakhi !!
I also believe that Bhai Gurdas ji does not even mention a Bhai bala anywhere and the likelyhood that he is a fictional character is very high !


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 28, 2013)

do you know what these sakhis are called sakhis?

because they are sakhis............


----------



## inder preet (Jun 28, 2013)

thanks alot gyani jarnail singh ji for telling the truth but then these type of janam sakhis should be banned for selling and especially outside the golden temple as they are taking us to wrong directions and misguiding us so it is not correct way of earning money by misleading others and that also in the name of god.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 28, 2013)

inder preetji

There are travel agents in Amritsar who will take you to the place in Amritsar where Sita gave birth to Luv and Kush ... who then begain the Bedi and Sodhi clans. These sakhis are being sold to make money and the visit to birthplace of Luv and Kush is too. It is about money. If vendors are not breaking the law, then bibek has to be the inner tour guide.


----------



## arshdeep88 (Jun 28, 2013)

indrepreet ji
Not only amritsar but i got a chance to visit hajoor sahib last year. 
It was wonderful experience but bit dissapointing when i read on the main board in the GURUDWARE depicting the history of the gurudwara in which last few lines were that guru gobind singh ji said he will wait for every sikh till his/her age of 60 years here at hajoor sahib,picture painted by any random painter of Guru gobind singh Ji there in the main gurudwara and many more things which i personally dont find any connection with the SIKHI itself or the teachings of the Gurus.

Its really unfortunate  that how people administrating Gurudwaras have let these things come up and any learning young sikh can be misguided which is not his/her fault at all.


----------



## inder preet (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes you all are correct if we will not purchase these types of books then they will not sell it and but one thing is still there that how we all will know about the truth so that as  i was misguided no one else should be misguidede so we all should take some steps to end this what can we do?


----------



## inder preet (Jul 5, 2013)

please do tell me and explain me the sakhi of"kaljug pande di sudhai" and "vaishnon sadhu nu updesh".
help me to prepare the lecture of " sikh dharam di prachar samasya(panth dardeu kuch karo".


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 5, 2013)

inder preet ji

A suggestion as you say you are preparing a lecture. Why not make your own outline for the lecture as follows:

1. What do the sakhis appear to say?

2. What in them is believable? What do you find in them that is not credible? What is your reasoninsg?

3. What better explanations are possible? Why do you think that?

4. What in these sakhis correlates with teachings of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, and what does not?

Then share you thinking with us so we can be more helpful than if we just shoot out ideas at random.

I know that if I were to respond to your immediate questions, first I would need to spend 1 or 2 hours comparing and contrasting the research. Otherwise I would feel irresponsible. If I have an opinion I want it to be based on something concrete. Why don't you first write up a draft of your thoughts, and give the background yourself. If you are preparing a lecture, and you have the readings, then surely you have some ideas to share.

Did you ever follow up on my earlier advice? 



> inder preet ji
> 
> The gold standard for testing stories about the Gurus are the Vaaran of Bhai Gurdas. The story of Guru Amardas ji starts about here
> 
> ...


----------

